# Vaping and chasing clouds



## Rudo Fourie (24/8/16)

Good day my name is Rudo Fourie. I have been vaping for almost 2 years now. It helped me to stop smoking at first but now im a cloud casher. The gear i use is a RX200 and then my tank is a VCMT 25mm personally my most favourite tank ever.


----------



## Andre (24/8/16)

Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Great gear you got there. Happy vaping.


----------



## Maxxis (24/8/16)

Welcome man. 

What build you running on the VCMT?


----------



## Boktiet (24/8/16)

Welcome and congrats on being stinky free.


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/8/16)

Rudo Fourie said:


> Good day my name is Rudo Fourie. I have been vaping for almost 2 years now. It helped me to stop smoking at first but now im a cloud casher. The gear i use is a RX200 and then my tank is a VCMT 25mm personally my most favourite tank ever.



Welcome @Rudo Fourie and congrats on being stinky free


----------

